# Flourish And Flourish Excel Questions



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

hello,
ive been having minor issues with algae growing on glass and on my plants.
I've been using API Leaf Zone for quite some time, about 1-2 months and its been doing the job but i have been thinking about going with Seachem Flourish or Flourish Excel. It seems like a great product and i am wondering if using Flourish would help with fight algae and make my plants absorb the nutrients rather than the algae.

thanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Flourish Comprehensive is the liquid fertilizer and Flourish Excel is a CO2 supplement and if you don't have lots of fast growing plants, you're going to end up with algae. I never had problems with algae when I used Leaf Zone and I switched to Comprehensive and I only use 1 drop per gallon once a week and I have algae mostly in my 10 gallon because I don't have enough fast growing plants.

So basically the upgrade of fert isn't going to help your plants soak it in, it's going to had better and more nutrients to your tank which will fuel your algae even more if you don't have enough fasting growing plants to soak it up.


----------



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

oh ok thanks. would you know of some good fast growing plants?
ihave a fluval spec 2gal with red ludwigia, Java fern, dwarf hair grass and micro sword as well as Java moss and a moss ball


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah you've got a lot of slow growers in there.

Faster growers are as follows: Java Moss, Anacharis, Elodea, Water Sprite, Water Wisteria, Hornwort, Cabomda, and most floaters like Frog-bit, Red Root Floaters, Dwarf Water Lettuce and stuff like that


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 to lilnau. ^

Your plants seem to be slow-med growing. How about anarachis, duckweed, hornwort, and water wisteria? Oh, gosh.. I like floaters too much. lol I hope your Fluval has bright light? The plants above love their light.

Beware of the hornwort and anarachis, the hornwort will melt in warm tanks without acclimation and so will anarachis. Anarachis will melt sometimes, but they'll come back in a few weeks time.

EDIT: Same timing. hehehe ^.^


----------



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

ok i have a fluval 13watt flourescent bulb that is doing wonders but i will look into those plants. thanks everyone!


----------

